# Got my new camera (Evye/Bentley)



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:Cry: :Cry: :Cry: I am learning and I am SLOW learner. Got my new camera today...I love the camera...but of course pics to large...so trying photobucket. My very first running Hav puppy hair photo.
Bentley (rear view) Bentley doesn't have flying hair yet. (granddaughter in background)








Evye


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> My very first running Hav puppy hair photo.]


What camera? That's a lot better than my Nikon can do


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> What camera? That's a lot better than my Nikon can do


Jan, Nikon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Jan, Nikon.


 Nikon D40 I think


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Nikon D40 I think


Yes, D40 and with welcomed encouragement, I did get the VR 55-200 lens and it is SUPER !!! But this is me operating this thing (or me trying to).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Sharlene I know you will master it!* Looking forward to lots of great photos! Hmmmmmmm! Wonder what the June photo challenge will be????


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene, good job! That is the camera I want to get, too, but will have to wait for quite awhile...you can figure it out, then tell me how to work it later, ok?  Actually, it looks like you have already got an excellent start!

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Sharlene, good job! That is the camera I want to get, too, but will have to wait for quite awhile...you can figure it out, then tell me how to work it later, ok?  Actually, it looks like you have already got an excellent start!
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures!


Sheri, my daughter just got this camera too and that is what I told her...you learn it and then teach me. :redface:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, congrats on joining the Nikon club. You will have SO much fun with it! The more pics you take, the easier it will become. I love the bigger lens you got, I took these pics with it today on sports mode and while sitting on the ground. I recommend you download Picasa which is a VERY simple and self explanatory program that helps you do little touch ups incl. cropping. I will attach two examples of before and after Picasa.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, I am loving Picasa (and Pablo).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Maryam


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Sharlene. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of Evye and Bentley. I love the pictures Maryam. I'll have to download Picasso too. Thanks.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yes, D40 and with welcomed encouragement, I did get the VR 55-200 lens and it is SUPER !!! But this is me operating this thing (or me trying to).


I have the D40x and can't get an action shot unless they're barely moving. Here's an attempt at getting a RLH and it's one of the better ones


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Sally and Marianne!

Jan, are you sure your camera was on the right setting? I always double check that the little button on the side of the lens is on A(uto), it can easily switch to M(anual) by taking it in an out the bag, etc. You can set it to sports mode and find your object (preferably before it starts moving), hold the button halfway down to focus on your object and then follow it by hand and shoot. That's it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like you have to be coordinated...that might be a problem for me....:suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, I'm so happy for you that you got the D40! Your pictures are great and I'm sure will get better and better with practice. 

Jan, I agree with Maryam. I think you're using the wrong setting for your camera. If you want to do an action shot, you need to have it on the little guy running. For everything else, if you don't know how to shoot at all, set it to A - automatic - and it'll do the work for you. There's no reason why you should be getting blurry pictures unless you're putting the camera in the wrong setting.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jan, I agree with Maryam. I think you're using the wrong setting for your camera. If you want to do an action shot, you need to have it on the little guy running. For everything else, if you don't know how to shoot at all, set it to A - automatic - and it'll do the work for you. There's no reason why you should be getting blurry pictures unless you're putting the camera in the wrong setting.


Sounds like I need to get my camera checked. I've tried it on automatic and it's on the A mode, not M, and I've tried it with the sports mode, that also set on A. I have hundreds of shots where I've tried everything and what you see is one of the better ones. I used to follow the dogs with the camera then stopped that and anticipated where the dog would run to and tried taking the shot with the camera perfectly still and still get the blur. The very best shot I got you'll see soon in the Havanese Horizons. It's of Ellie and Cricket meeting in mid air while playing but the speed they were at was less than half the speed of a RLH. Even at that some features are blurred.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Thank you Sally and Marianne!
> 
> Jan, are you sure your camera was on the right setting? I always double check that the little button on the side of the lens is on A(uto), it can easily switch to M(anual) by taking it in an out the bag, etc. You can set it to sports mode and find your object (preferably before it starts moving), hold the button halfway down to focus on your object and then follow it by hand and shoot. That's it.


Tried that.....hundreds of times  I have so many folders of pictures that look horrible.
This was on automatic with the shutter half way down. Hubby's leg is clear, dog is a blur. On my camera the button for A and M isn't easy to move so it never slides by itself.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a cute puppy Jan. Right now I have everything set on auto. That's the only button I know besides on and off.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sharlene-Those are great! I have a point and shoot, DH has the good camera. I'm afraid to touch it, don't have a clue how to use it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope my DH learns it quicker than I do. I figure between him and my daughter, I will learn a little more than aim and shoot...but if not, I can still aim and shoot.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

At least it's digital so you can just trash all the practice photos. I soooo love digital photos!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Evye and Bentley are sweet! Enjoy your new camera...so does this mean pics every day??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> *At least it's digital so you can just trash all the practice photos. I soooo love digital photos!*


I agree!
Jan which lens do you have?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great news on the Camera! Now....you will have to show us your practice pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great shots of Evye and Bentley, Sharlene!! Any new ones to share? 

Maryam, those are awesome of Pablo D.O.G. Wow!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! nice yard and fence too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Marj :kiss:
Sharlene :boink: any new pics to share?


----------

